# Chainsaw Recommendations



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in the market for my first chainsaw. I have used them before, but not owned one. I will start out by saying that money is not an issue here--I am blessed to not have a problem buying whatever chainsaw I want. I generally buy all Stihl outdoor power equipment and plan to go that route here, although if there is a superior brand I am open to hearing about it. Furthermore, although I don't do this for a living, I do buy commercial/industrial/professional grade for just about everything I own. I know there is no substitute for safe use, but safety features are also extremely important to me. 

As for use, it will be very much miscellaneous. I am not a lumberjack for a living and will not be clearing acres of land with a chainsaw. Instead, I will be cutting firewood, removing dead trees, cutting off pilings on the dock I'm building, etc.

When I look at the different Stihl models, I am totally lost. I know engine size is obviously important as is your bar length. I don't think I'll be cutting massive trees and I assume as the bar gets bigger it is probably harder to control? What other factors am I looking for?

Which brand/model would you buy if money were no object whatsoever and you need a saw for general miscellaneous use? I am not interested in "best for the money" or "bang for your buck" I want safest and best saw for misc. use....period! Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I just bought this one*

It's a Stihl MS180 and I couldn't believe the one pull start feature. My Poulans required many more pulls and pushes on the priming button. 

Read all the reviews here: 
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/homeowner-saws/ms180cbe/


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you can go wrong with the Stihl brand. I bought the MS 290 and am pleased with it.
Tom


----------



## JimMacLachlan (Dec 15, 2014)

I think Stihl has the best chainsaws & so does my son. His opinion is better than mine. I've used them longer, but he's a real mechanic. We've both had quite a few different saws over the years & put quite a few hours in. Seems everyone else agrees, so the big question is what are you going to use the saw for? How big are you typically going to cut?

I have 2 Stihl saws now; an old 056AV & a new MS-190. I use the little 190 most of the time. It has a 16" bar & does well enough. It's light, too. My son pulled the spark arrestor out of it which gave it more power. I don't think it's quite as powerful as my old Poulan, but that was so old it had a pump for the bar oil. That's one thing I don't like about the newer saws - they don't put out enough oil. I either buy thin bar oil or thin it a bit with kerosene. I do like the easy start, but it takes a bit of getting used to. The saw starts cold on the third pull each time, generally on the first pull once it's warmed up.

I have a 32" bar on the 056 for the bigger stuff. I'm not as young nor in as good of shape as I used to be, so I only use it when I have to, but for sheer power, nothing beats it. I had a 6' bar for it at one time. I bought it for making some table tops & sold it when we moved last time since I hadn't used it in ages. They're a pain to use, but a 3' bar & shorter aren't bad. There aren't many trees in my woods that need anything more than the 32" bar except right near the base of the trunk or on a big fork.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! Can someone please give me some basics to look for when looking at different models? I have pretty much decided on a Stihl. 

Is there any downside to having more power?

What about bar length?

Is the professional top of the line model the best in every way or is there a downside to certain aspects of the top saws? (for example, do they have more power but are harder to control?)

I'm just lost looking at the models and want to get the nicest one I will ever need but don't want to spend more money and end up with something less useful to me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there's a reason there are so many different ones*

Just like any tool there are a few to choose from, small medium and large. I favor a small one 14" to 16" for light weight and ease of handling. I cut my own trees down and then buck them into firewood taking off the branches before hand. The lightweight makes "limbing" a whole lot easier. I haven't run into a tree so large I couldn't cut it either from one side or coming in from either side. 

The Stihls have a higher blade speed than a Poulan and cut faster. I have the 16" Stihl MS 180. However, my little 14" Poulan "Woodshark" has done more than I thought it would. I have 2 - 20" Poulans and an 18" Pioneer, it was a 24" when I got it. That baby "screams" and the compression is unreal. Sometimes you misjudge a cut and your chainsaw is wedged in by the weight of the log and you need a second saw to free it up. You can't have too many saws...... :no:


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, so I want the Quickstop Plus braking feature so I'm down to 4 models:
MS 291 C-BEQ
MS 261 C-MQ
MS 362 C-MQ
MS 441 C-MQ

Any thoughts on the pros and cons of those?

The last 3 have M-Tronic and a decompression valve. I'm still researching what those are and how they are beneficial. 

Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been reading this feed for the past several days, and thought I would weigh in. Based on what you have described as your expected usage - I would recommend the MS261. It will run a 20" bar in a pinch, but will absolutely scream with a 16" bar. Perfect for bucking up firewood, or limbing up a tree. 

I use a chainsaw everyday. Trust me when I say that weight matters. Even if you are just using a saw occasionally, 1-2 lbs will make a big difference. 

The decompression valve is a nice feature in that it allows for easier starting In high compression saws - which you want.

Feel free to ask any questions, happy to talk further if you like.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for that response....very informative. I was leaning towards the 291 C-BEQ. Do you think the MS261 is a better saw? Looks like the 291 has slightly more power, but is 1.7 pounds heavier. The 261 has the decompression valve as well as the M tronic. The 362 is in the middle of the two as far as weight but has more power than either of them. I think I have ruled out the 441 for my purposes at the current time.

Can you tell me more about the M Tronic? It sounds like that is a nice feature to have to keep the saw going to maximum efficiency.

Do you think weight should be the decisive factor between the 3 saws I am considering, even if it is a pound or less? If so, I will take your word for it since you have far more experience than I will ever have. Thanks!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Weight is a huge issue.....hold 1.7 pounds out at arms length for a few minutes and see how your arms feel....


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

To me weight and balance are key......and yes would sway my descion. The m-tronic is a new technology. It is a self compensating carbeuartor. My take on it......no need for it. It is made so the saws comply with the EPA mandates (reason why the 440 is no longer available) . I like the old school design. More reliable and easy to work on. If it was my choice I would go with the 251 or the 311. More power with same weight is OK because it cuts faster. Compare weight of 290 to the 440 and you will see want I mean. 440 cuts twice as fast with same weight. Hope I haven't confused you but, solely my opinion, the m-tronic scares me. You won't be disappointed with the 251 unless you get into big wood and for that a professional saw would be the answer.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

If money isn't an object....get two saws. I have a pair of 660s and very recently got a 271. I don't do a ton of sawing but i easily find occasion to use both sizes. Get a big saw for when you need grunt and a little one for limbing and bucking and such. Just my $.02


----------

